# Best and worst places to pickup in Houston



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...the-best-and-worst-places-to-get-an-uber.html


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone want to inform the reporter that Galveston does not recognize Uber? The GPD will occasionally conduct stings by having a citizen request a ride and have an officer waiting for you at the pick-up destination.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...the-best-and-worst-places-to-get-an-uber.html


Houston has good places to pickup . Medical center , galleria , downtown. Large apartment areas . High rises , Hotels and shopping areas clusters of bars / restaurants . Ect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Does anyone want to inform the reporter that Galveston does not recognize Uber? The GPD will occasionally conduct stings by having a citizen request a ride and have an officer waiting for you at the pick-up destination.


Uber also said it's because more drivers are in the city--but didn't mention many don't but work there because of guarantees due to the low rates making it not worth driving far to get a psx.


----------

